# avet reels



## browncow08 (Jun 16, 2004)

how do ya'll like those avet reels? are they difficult to cast? what size is best all around?


----------



## joeyg (Jul 13, 2004)

*Avet SX 5.1.1*

After trying CONNMAN,s AVET... I bought one and love it...SUPER DRAG & CRANKS like a power winch ...it is smooth as silk....I have ABU MAG E,s and a PENN MAG 525....The AVET is a super reels for the Beach...WHEN MAGed it casts well but not so much for the field...It, great so far and a deal at $ 155.00...Contact Karen at Whale Creek Marina ( 609 ) 263-6093... she will hook you up with the MAG conversion


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The sx avet is the one you want for surf fishing but the MX could be a good reel for those targeting bigger fish from the surf too ie Sharks etc. 
The Sx avet is very fast out of the box and although the maufacturer touts a casting control , it really isn't that good . Far better to tame the reel with oil and a simple addition of 1 fixed rare earth 3/8" magnet nested into the left side plate . I magged mine with a smaller 1/4" magnet and very heavy oil (145w ) and the reel is as tame as a pussy cat yet still allows me to hit 550' in field casting with a 150g weight . I know it is over breaked but I don't need it to be any faster so I have stuck with this setup .
Several of my friends have replaced their penn525s with avets for various reasons . Don't get me wrong I still think the penn is the best factory stock surf reel built (for my particular purposes) but the avets offers some features that the penn doesn't have .
The lever drag lets you use the reel as a baitrunner .
the large handle and lower gear ratio make it a little better suited to bigger fish .
It will hold a good deal more line than the penn if you need it .
You can get it in a choice of colors ....LOL...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Connman said:


> The Sx avet is very fast out of the box and although the maufacturer touts a casting control , it really isn't that good . ...


I have both SX and MX....took me 1 or 2 birds nest to get a grasp of the drag knob on the side of the lever drag.I also had a problem of over spooling with line...the fluff has a tendency to catch the lever drag......but I have solved that problem

While using this knob I have slowed down the spool,and cast it in bait mode on the LD,so it don't blow up....yeah, I compromise distance,but gained from not having to pull out the knife and start cutting.

I may take your advice and glue a rare earth mag and use a thicker oil.....but if I take a part the reel,will I be messing up any type of washer or seal?And would I able to cast it managably in free spool?Would hate to F*up a $155 and $200 reel.

Thanxs fer the insight


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

If you take apart the avet , just make sure you know the sequence the various washers and springs and bearings and spacers go back on the spool shaft . The orientation of the bellville washers is especially critical ,if they are stacked the wrong way the drag won't work right .
If you mag the reel you can have two mag settings even with a fixed magnet . The way the drag lever cam works , it pulls the spool to the right to engage the drag washer . In free spool the spool is furthest left and this can be used as the slow mag setting , in the casting position the spool moves marginally to the right and this can be used as the fast mag setting (drag setting knob adjusted so no friction on spool from drag washer)
You can add oil to the spool bearings without having to take the whole spool shaft assembly aparts .


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

*conn*

bring that thing with you to the world's, i would like to throw it. a fellow can never have to many reels. LOL
charlie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs,Connman!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "browncow08",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "joeyg",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

For this price the reel should already have brakes on it. I am not real impressed with it, but then I needed a left handed crank and picken's are slim.


----------



## alphadog23451 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Avet reels*

Hey ya'all....I called the toll free number for avet last Fri. Im trying to dodge the tax ect and buy direct. Anyway I talked to a staff "fisherman" and he informed me that soon they will have magged reels. Just thought I'd let you know...Tight lines.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rich @ digital dagger .com had one he was selling on E-Bay......man,looks like I'm gonna have to buy me another reel


----------



## hatterasnate (Nov 25, 2003)

If you buy at e-tackle.com, they come with a free 15 lb. lip-grip scale. I figured it would be cheaply made because it was freebee, but I am really happy with it. Beats the heck out of paying $100.00++ for a Boga and it works every bit as well. Their customer service seems to be very good. O yeah, the reels are sweeeeet too.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Do they cast well say compared to a 7500 abu? They seem to fast to me. Do they have brake blocks? They also seem to sit up kind of high for a casting reel. How do they preform wet and dirty? does anyone have any real surf pounding drum catching nite chunking experience with them yet ? I know they look good and the drag seems sweet. Are they high maintenance ?


----------



## hatterasnate (Nov 25, 2003)

They are fast out of the box, but that is easily resolved with a thicker oil on the bearings and a magnet or two glued to the side plate. I got mine this April and caught 4-5 old drum with it. The drag is great. As to the durability: I was fishing the bar off the Point one evening and catching a couple drum and so decided to fish until twilight. Nothing big, probably around 30"-33" or so but enough to put a nice bend in my rod. When I waded out the water was about waist deep 1 hr. later, it was alot deeper. As I came back across my waders filled with water which is a very bad feeling. I couldn't touch the bottom or swim. As I was about to remove my jacket/waders lest I drown, I calmed down and realized I was more or less floating. I rolled over on my back and used my rod, with Avet in place, to pushpole the 10-15 yards to the beach. I rinsed the reel down and fished the rest of the weekend with no ill effects. If you have ever taken a Calcutta or Abu apart, you will be amazed at to the simplicity of the Avet. Very high quality and low maintenance.


----------

